
40% of Bay Area Residents Considering Leaving in the Next Few Years [pdf] - apsec112
http://documents.bayareacouncil.org/bacp17exodus1.pdf
======
elsewhen
does anybody have comparable data for other metro areas? is this a bay area
anomaly or is it a common phenomenon?

